# Hubbies and the things we soo love about them..



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello married peeps!!

I have a funny question for you all.

What drives you crazy about your hubbies. Besides stinking up the bathroom, forgetting to put the seat down, burping, farting, blaming it on the dog, etc.

Maybe I covered it all in one paragraph?? LOL!!

Oh..I thought of one. Leaving just a small piece of toilet paper on the toilet paper roll so he doesn't have to change it. The man will walk across the room with his pants halfway down to get a new roll of toilet paper, leave the new roll sitting alongside the toilet..but WILL NOT take that last small piece of toilet paper off the roll.

Because THEN he'd have to change it...

HAHAHA!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

awww he's such a sweetheart and has a touch of ocd so it's likely there are more things I do that drive him crazy than the other way around 

I guess if I was forced to pick something that drives me nuts it would be how long it takes him to do things bc he's trying so hard for perfection.  It takes me less time to cook a meal than it does for him to clean up the kitchen afterward and I'm a clean as I go kind of cook so LOL


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

He can be ridiculously moody without warning at times.....to the point where my oldest DD and I joke that Dad must have got his period this morning :rofl: He'd kill me if he ever heard that joke!


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

When he asks "where is such or such thing, I can't find it" and then I come and find it immediately.

Or how about when I'm driving: "Can't you go any faster? Why are you staying behind this slow car? Get into the left lane! Pass! At this rate, we'll never get there!" etc etc.

I'm sure I'll think of more things later!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Why can't he find things in the refrigerator? It's a finite amount of space, why must I always give him directions to get out a jar of mustard?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My dear hubby starts project after project, but never completes anything. It drives me nuts!


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

karole said:


> My dear hubby starts project after project, but never completes anything. It drives me nuts!


Karole, are you my wife?????


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Omego said:


> When he asks "where is such or such thing, I can't find it" and then I come and find it immediately.


:iagree:

My husband can be so disorganized, it drives me a bit batty. 

I bought him a small tin box thing for him to keep his wallet, phone, and keys in, so he can't lose them all the time. They'll always be in that spot instead of him running around in the morning asking me, where are my car keys? where is my wallet? Have you seen my phone?. He also likes to just put stuff on the first shelf in front of him instead of where it belongs. The pantry is organized with places for everything, that way they are easy to find. He doesn't seem to care. 

I'm hoping he can eventually learn how to be more organized.


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

Giro flee said:


> Why can't he find things in the refrigerator? It's a finite amount of space, why must I always give him directions to get out a jar of mustard?


lol. Two of you mentioned this, and I get it every day. My husband is color blind, to a degree that can be astonishing. He can be looking directly at something green on top of something blue, and he can't see the green thing!

There is some very interesting research on how differently men and women are wired, stemming from evolution with the women being the gatherers and men being the hunters.

Women are experts at seeing all of the individual pieces in a mosaic, like berries on a bush, which leads them to give directions to places in this manner: "The cereal box is next to the flour."

Whereas a man wants linear directions "walk downstairs, left turn to kitchen, on right is refrigerator, second shelf, in the back." The man is hunting the thing and the woman is gathering it. 

This also makes men more mechanically inclined because the gear turns one way, which makes the other gear go the other way, which makes the thingie go up and down and to whatever it is go back and forth. All I see is a mosaic of different parts as opposed to following a linear transmission of power.

He's the hunter, I am the gatherer, and that's just fine by me.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I wish dh were more verbal. I feel like there is a lot I could learn from him, if he would be more expressive.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Happyfamily said:


> lol. Two of you mentioned this, and I get it every day. My husband is color blind, to a degree that can be astonishing. He can be looking directly at something green on top of something blue, and he can't see the green thing!
> 
> There is some very interesting research on how differently men and women are wired, stemming from evolution with the women being the gatherers and men being the hunters.
> 
> ...


Wow. You described my wife and I to a tee. 

It makes for some colorful discussions in the kitchen about where things are located, because she does 99% of the shopping and I do 99% of the cooking.


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

What drove me nuts about my ex-hubby is that he kept breathing.

I don't have a hubby right now but although it doesn't exactly drive me nuts...my partner is an over-planner (thanks to his annoying ex-wife) and its a bit annoying.

I have a hectic career so on weekends, I don't want to conform to a clock. I'm a weekend hippy. I do things and show up places when I damn well feel like it. I try to avoid FFFs (forced family functions) if I can. My goal for any given weekend is to get a couple good workouts in, spend most of the day in my pyjamas and to get laid.

For the most part, my partner likes to relax too. But when we do have somewhere we're forced to go...he detail plans it to the point where I dread the already dreaded event. He'll give me 10 options in detail. I usually lose interest in whatever he's saying about 3 seconds in...and my response 99% of the time is "whatever you want to do."

Its probably our only incompatibility and he's like that because his ex wife was an OCD-type over-planner and would freak out if any little detail didn't go as planned. So he's learned the behavior.

Something goes wrong at work for me every single day. I'm pretty adept at planning around various eventualities and I'm very flexible with change. 

Luckily with time, I notice that my partner is getting more used to my way of doing things and is relaxing more because he knows I won't have a conniption fit if something goes wrong. Eventually I hoping to turn him into the laid-back hippy that I know he can be...lol.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> My husband can be so disorganized, it drives me a bit batty.
> 
> ...


Do we have the same husband? LOL! The wallet is really the thing he loses the most.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

memyselfandi said:


> Hello married peeps!!
> 
> I have a funny question for you all.
> 
> ...


 Funny. I'm a guy. Been married twice and I learned the hard way that women do things and they pretend they don't do like

Burp. yep, yep, yep they do and like a champ too.

Fart. Oh you betcha doopa they do and they don't fart roses either.

Stink up the bathroom. She came out and had lit a candle and it did NOTHING but I was afraid that he she struck a match to light it, she could have blew the one side of the house up.

She never put the seat up either when she was done and all that does is screw up a guys aim when he sees a bug of piece or lint in the toilet bowl and that God damn seat is down which of course hinders our aim and we miss.

As far as the toilet paper thing goes..............you ever notice that the rolls the same size but the tube is a lot bigger so you get less paper but the roll is the same size. It's a conspiracy that's what it is. There taking our toilet paper away and sending it over seas.


----------

